# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Jan Koennig: Ми-1 в 48-м

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...mi-1/index.htm

----------


## Sorm

Если я не прав, поправьте...
Симпатично. Но.... на границе остекления с кабиной, явно не докрашено.
Виден литик.
А так очень ничего ;-)
У самого бы так получилось ;-)

----------


## R&R

Я бы с удовольствием рассмотрел внутри эту модель!

----------

